# Free Wifi



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever been in a Uber/Lyft car where the driver had free Wifi with a sign for the password? I thought that was pretty cool not that it is needed though.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm already giving damn near free rides, I wish I would pay for Wi-Fi to give to these free, cheap bastards.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I'm already giving damn near free rides, I wish I would pay for Wi-Fi to give to these free, cheap bastards.


I don't, they should have their own data.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I don't, they should have their own data.


God forbid we don't just give free rides and become a convenience store on Wheels. Now, we must become an internet cafe on wheels. No thank you.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

ng4ever said:


> Has anyone ever been in a Uber/Lyft car where the driver had free Wifi with a sign for the password? I thought that was pretty cool not that it is needed though.


You may as well give them a steak dinner and a toothpick too.the way is going you may end up paying the rider just to get in your car.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok calm down people I was not suggesting drivers or all drivers to offer free wifi. Actually the opposite.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I think you should do it. And since it's an internet Café don't forget the cappuccinos and express those. Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The average length of a trip is what, 10 minutes?

Maybe 15?

The people can do without refreshments, wifi or smoking for that long


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The average length of a trip is what, 10 minutes?
> 
> Maybe 15?
> 
> The people can do without refreshments, wifi or smoking for that long


I agree.

That why I thought it was weird that my Uber/Lyft driver offered free wifi.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I used to offer free wifi. The customers thought it was cool and rarely used it.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I used to offer free wifi. The customers thought it was cool and rarely used it.


Good for you Tim


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I used to offer free wifi. The customers thought it was cool and rarely used it.


Since the customers thought it was cool- but didn't use it- why not just post a sign that you have free wifi without actually having it?

Explain some technical problem with it, if the people should ask to use it.

You'd still look pretty cool, without dealing with the expense and bother of the service.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I wouldnt trust free wifi from an uber driver. Never know if its really a pineapple router or something stupid.

Every rider has a smart phone with data otherwise they wouldnt have been able to order your uber services. Why would i waste my time logging onto someone elses mobile wifi when i can use my own LTE? If they dont have data then they probably dont have a phone capable or the desire to browse the internet effectively.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldnt trust free wifi from an uber driver. Never know if its really a pineapple router or something stupid.
> 
> Every rider has a smart phone with data otherwise they wouldnt have been able to order your uber services. Why would i waste my time logging onto someone elses mobile wifi when i can use my own LTE? If they dont have data then they probably dont have a phone capable or the desire to browse the internet effectively.


It is very popular with riders on limited data plans...and I doubt many would log into bank accounts while in an Uber so it's not that dangerous. However, data has become cheaper so the need has diminished. Those with limited data these days are unlikely to tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> Has anyone ever been in a Uber/Lyft car where the driver had free Wifi with a sign for the password? I thought that was pretty cool not that it is needed though.


I offer free seat belts.
I am thinking about charging though.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I should start charging for the use of the windows. If you want the AC on as the temperature goes up or down so does the price.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm planning to launch a new feature, it's called: you no pay, i pay for you!

Now with Uber/Lyft riders think they do us a favor by using our vehicles for their point to point transportation, i will honor them by paying their ride fares!

My existing services:
- clean car
- safe driver
- fiji water (chilled in a cooler)
-iPhone car charger (the fast one that Apple sells for $39.99- bc i want my millenial riders charge their phone really fast so they can keep playing pokemon while snapchatting)
- aux cord (with an extension so they can easily navigate their phones from the back seats)
- spotify radio service through my phone (with no commercial)
- wifi hot spot, i give them my iPad aswell if they want to use during the ride

I hope with my new feature service, i get better ratings


----------

